# Passage Charter -- French Polynesia or Marshalls



## Marine1 (Dec 25, 2010)

My wife and I charter a crewed sailing yacht in the Caribbean every year. Next year we’d like to try for French Polynesia.

I could arrange for 2-3 weeks’ vacation from my professional job . I’m interested in a large craft in the 50-75 foot range. 
Dates are flexible, but it would have to be in the end of 2011 or early 2012. I’m available to pull watch.
I have a suitable budget and I’m willing to pay all expenses

I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how I could find a charter and crew for possible passage from Marquesas to Bora Bora or there abouts.
My second choice would be the Marshalls. For this destination we could meet there and sail the island chain.

I’ve searched a lot of web sites, but there seem to be very limited charter opportunities in the size range I’m interested in.
I’ve not found any one way passage type charters. 

Any pointers would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Marine1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Maybe I posted in the wrong forum?


----------

